# NFS Carbon



## GeekyBoy (Oct 4, 2006)

Can carbon run on nvidida geforce 6100? and 512 mb ram+ amd athlon 3000+?????


----------



## comrade (Oct 4, 2006)

possible i think...but slideshow is in the bag.


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 4, 2006)

yes i think it will definitly work but with 3d analyze as it require pixel shaders


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes !


----------



## go_gamez (Oct 4, 2006)

will work but on low\medium settings...


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey my 6100 has got pixel shader 3.0 support!!

And it's becoming difficult to win races after beating blacklist #3 in MW.
Some tips please????


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2006)

know the "nfs world" well. master the cars & every corner of the city. & last but not the least  PRACTICE.


----------



## sourav (Oct 8, 2006)

will it work on 915 g express intel chipset with 512 DDR and P4.
NFS MW worked fine


----------



## ruthless (Oct 8, 2006)

Electronic Arts published the system requirements of *Need for Speed Carbon*. You can check here if the game runs on your PC:

_OS: Windows XP Service Pack 2 (only 32-bit Version),
Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
CPU: 1.7 GHz or faster
1GB RAM
8x or faster DVD drive *
3 GB or more hard disk space
Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Controller: Keyboard, Mouse, Dual Analog Gamepad or Steering Wheel

Supported Steering Wheels:
Logitech Rumblepad
Logitech Dual Action
Xbox 360 Wired Controller
Logitech Momo Racing Wheel
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel

Graphic Cards with 64 MB or more memory and one of these chipsets:
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4200
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4400
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4600
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4800
NVIDIA GeForce FX Series
NVIDIA GeForce 6200
NVIDIA GeForce 6600
NVIDIA GeForce 6800
NVIDIA GeForce 7300
NVIDIA GeForce 7600
NVIDIA GeForce 7800
NVIDIA GeForce 7900
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9000
ATI Radeon 9100
ATI Radeon 9200
ATI Radeon 9500
ATI Radeon 9550
ATI Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon X300
ATI Radeon X550
ATI Radeon X600
ATI Radeon X700
ATI Radeon X800
ATI Radeon X850
ATI Radeon X1300
ATI Radeon X1600
ATI Radeon X1800
ATI Radeon X1900
Suggested resolutions: 640x480 / 800x600 / 1024x768 / 1280x1024 / 1600x1200

Note: Notebook versions of these chipsets can work but won't be supported. NVIDIA GeForce MX-series is not supported._

_Source Nfs Planet_


----------



## Achilles.Warrior (Oct 28, 2006)

its not 1 GB ram its 256mb  for the requirements


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 2, 2006)

Which graphics card do we need to run the game at maximun settings?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

Obviously the Higher End Cards.

like 7950GT  with all options set to High (full) & at * 1920 x 1080 pixels* if your monitor can supports it or get a HDTV.


----------



## rayne (Nov 4, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> will it work on 915 g express intel chipset with 512 DDR and P4.
> NFS MW worked fine



Mostwanted and carbon are two completely different things.. one is built around a car and the other is built around a core. What i meant is, Mostwanted was a fast "ooohh aaahh" game by EA for NFS series to cover the drawbacks for Underground 2, with the same cars and a little modified maps plus new ones and enhanced eyecandy, Mostwanted arouse. Now.. as Mostwanted gave EA much time and new ideas, the direct X consortium moved on to the next level, so a completely new core, and to handle the new core.. new engine (not a car engine!) must be used (or mod the old one to work on new standards and functions) , the core is based on functions derivated from Direct X API which can work on virtually any system (there is no chance that they dont run), but when the new functions requires the usage of certain modules (shaders/renderers etc.,) it calls upon designated hardware "as directed by the API" (obviously the new Direct X), If its not been said earlier that when a new API is released.. then a new breed of grapics processors evolve. when you use older hardware and if the game doesnt find required resources it halts. 

This doesnt mean that the game wont work on DX 8 and DX 9 cards, the API is backward compitable and will work on any card.. which can handle the newer instructions lol.. 

keep on pondering about this crap or get a new graphics card.


----------



## akshayt (Nov 4, 2006)

To play the game at max settings comfortably without AA you need a 7900GT for 10x7, a 7600GT is the bare minimum however the experience won't be that great.

With OP's rig, try 640x480 lowest.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 5, 2006)

It should work in XP.......at low settting but try to add 1GB of ram and share 128MB..with the gfx mem...896 MB of system mem will be better..


----------

